# Site blocked on FB!!



## aaruni (Jun 25, 2012)

I have a forum on The Educational Forum - Index . But i cant post the link on FB because it says that the site net63 is blocked for being spammy. Need help...


----------



## aaruni (Jun 26, 2012)

Any help guys??


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 26, 2012)

Sad enough there is no way other than manually contacting FB and ask them to unblock.


----------



## aaruni (Jun 26, 2012)

hmm... So, is it possible for me to be blocked as a spammer for circulating this photo : *www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=42...76066978.56430.100001042219630&type=1&theater


----------



## Vyom (Jun 26, 2012)

^^ I don't think so. You have a few options.
1. Type in the url like this:
url dot com

2. let it remain on image.

3. Migrate your website to another domain.


----------



## aaruni (Jun 26, 2012)

you mean like * educomm . net 63 . net ???
Migrating is not an option because i am using free hosting from 000webhost.com and every account i have registered yet is blocked by facebook.. (.net16.net , net63.net, hostoi.com ,etc.)


----------



## coolpcguy (Jun 27, 2012)

Stop spamming.


----------



## aaruni (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't believe advertising your own site which can benefit only if there are a moderate no. of users in it can be classified as "SPAMMING"........


----------



## coolpcguy (Jun 27, 2012)

It is classified as so, specially when you go "bump, bump, bump" every now and then.

That aside, get your domain + servers. Till then piggy backing on free servers will get you nowhere.


----------



## aaruni (Jun 27, 2012)

I am still studying in 10th and will get paid hosting if my site gets too popular for free hosting... as for the bumps, that is just so that my fb friends get a lot of notifications....


----------

